# Opinions please? ABGA Registered Boer Buckling.



## Junebug1994

Hello All,

I'm new to The Goat Spot. My name is Julia and I'm 17 years old and a 4Her in west Kansas. I've shown and raised boer goats for the last five years. The first four years I only showed boers at my county fair. This year I expanded and showed my market wether at the state fair, open shows and Kansas Junior Livestock Show. I was awarded many honors, but am most proud of my Reserve Grand Champion Goat Showmanship title at my county fair, Making "callbacks" at in the Kansas State Fair Senior Goat Showmanship class (out of 40+ Sr. Showmen), and winning 5th place (and my first chair at the KS Jr. livestock show). It was a great year and I can't wait for next year's circuit.

I recently attended a boer goat sale and purchased an ABGA registered boer yearling to be our farm's new daddy. He is a Buttmaster grandson and seems to be promising. I would like to get involved in showing at the KS Meat Goat Association/ABGA level and seeing how this is my first registered fullblood animal, I wanted to see what you all thought.

This is -

Jar54 Dyno Right
14 mo old tomorow
Grandson of Buttmaster on sire's side
Grandson of 2DOX Righteous










I realize in this photo he is too extended and will work on that.

Let me know critiques and if you have any information on Buttmaster or Rightous, I'd love to hear it.
Thank You,
Julia W.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Hi there. He is a pretty buck! His legs seem to be straight and stong-that is good. He seems to have a nice, solid body. 

You said he was 14 months? If that is right, in my opinion, for an ABGA prospect he will need more stockiness. He looks like he has natural muscling ability--just needs more bulk. I ran into this with a buckling I owned. He was pretty skinny (with a hay belly) at 6 months. I put him in a buck pen, upped his grain (over time) and limited his hay and he BLOSSOMED. At 8 months he was really big--he increased about 65% in size in just a few months. 

I think your buckling is very nice and has great potential--ABGA juse seems to like them "stocky"


----------



## Junebug1994

Thank you for your reply!

What about exercise? Would he gain from being worked more like a wether? Or should I just focus on increasing grain?


----------



## Junebug1994

Thank you for your reply. 

I understand what you mean by stocky. I will try to get some more photos of him to post. Would he bennefit from being exercised like a show wether or should I mainly focus on upping the grain ration?

To answer your question, yes, he is a September 2010 buck.


----------



## Dani-1995

Welcome to TGS!! And congrats on the reserve showman!!

He looks nice as far as structure- goodd feet and legs, level topline, ect., He has good frame size too. Like BBB said he needs more muscle, mainly in his back legs to give him that bucky look. Of course he is only 14 months so that can come with age and more grain. 

Overall I think he's a nice buck! I don't know anything about his pedigree though so I'm not much help there.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

I think everyone's about said it all... So all I have to say is congratulations!!!


----------



## Junebug1994

Here is a rear view of Charley. 









We are currently feeding ADM GoatPower (16% protein). 
Is this is good "buck" feed?

Thank you,
Julia


----------



## Dani-1995

I don't know anything about that feed, but people around here with bucks feed 16% protien. I would probably walk him everyday to gain some muscle is I was going to show him or if you think he really needs it. But other than that I would just through the grain to him and let him have room to excercise his self.

Is the feed medicated?? Does it have ammonium chloride?? thats important, just like for wethers.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

We feed a show goat grain. It is 17% protien and 3% fat.

We work our boys up to being "free fed" wich means there is usually grain in their feeders. Over time we add a little more feed up till they have all they/want need--but they are used to it being there so they don't over eat. It is a slow gradual process.

re: excercise---your guy looks like he has plenty of muscle. I would just up the grain--park him in front of it "so to speak" and I bet he will come right along.

Also, mine get hay-but limit the hay. Just a little to keep the rumen rumbling. You don't want them full on hay so they wont' eat the grain. My boys get about 1 flake of hay a day.

This was our buck (he sold this summer) the 1st picture was taken June the 12th and the next two pictures were taken in September. He was 9 months old in the last pictures.


----------



## Junebug1994

Thank you so much for all of the help. The exercise, feeding etc. advice is so appreciated. I really hope he blossoms and won't be a last placer. Hopefully he'll be an asset to our herd. Here's a final photo of his front! Can't wait until it's warmer to get him sheared off and see how he's doing!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love buttmaster....  I expected to see more twist and butt on him for a buttmaster kid......as he has a good front end on him....try the grain and exercise and see what happens... I agree with all that was said... :thumb:


----------



## Junebug1994

Thank you so much for all of the advice. In the last couple weeks it's amazing to see how he's changed. Wow. He butt has really come in and we're excited to see how he will look clipped up pretty for show. I'll post photos soon! Again - thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

Your Welcome.... :thumb: 

Glad his bum is getting bigger ..LOL :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Glad his bum is getting bigger ..LOL :laugh: :thumbup:[/quote]

:ROFL: The things we get excited over!

seriously though--it is amazing the changes they can make w/the proper plan in place. :greengrin: I will be excited to see your pictures!


----------



## packhillboers

He will grow. I was surprised at how much our buck grew after a year being on our hill. I think by age 2 1/2 you will have a big boy there.
Yep, he needs to grow still.


----------



## toth boer goats

> [quote:er8xwjdq]Glad his bum is getting bigger ..LOL :laugh: :thumbup:


:ROFL: The things we get excited over!
[/quote:er8xwjdq]

:ROFL: It is strange that we want a big bum on a goat...but not on us ...LOL :laugh:

:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug1994

Hello! It's been a month or so - here's an updated photograph. We're doing pretty good. He's getting bigger... slllllooooowwwwlllly! Haha... Thank you guys for all the advice!


----------



## RPC

Wow he doesn't look like the same buck anymore I really like how much he has bulked up. Great Job


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

:leap: He looks awesome! They can make very dramatic turn arounds in just a few weeks-can't they? You have been doing a superb job!! He looks awesome!!


----------



## toth boer goats

He is looking good.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## naturalgoats

You boer people are crazy lol  :laugh:


----------



## Junebug1994

I'm so glad that you guys think he's looking better!! We love Mr. Charley. A man from the auction came to see him yesterday and was shocked by how much he has grown. I'll keep you all updated. I think that he will end up being for sale in the summer (Grandma's always changing her mind).


----------



## toth boer goats

> You boer people are crazy lol  :laugh:


 Well why...are you wanting one...LOL :laugh:



> I'm so glad that you guys think he's looking better!! We love Mr. Charley. A man from the auction came to see him yesterday and was shocked by how much he has grown. I'll keep you all updated. I think that he will end up being for sale in the summer (Grandma's always changing her mind).


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

naturalgoats said:


> You boer people are crazy lol  :laugh:


what!!!!!!????? we boer people are not crazy at all compied to this goat :cake:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Well, its been quite a while, but got some new pics of our sweet Charley man. Boy, do we just love him. He through some AWESOME kids who we just love.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Oh, and grandma's decided to keep him for another season


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

